# Ultrakill parries



## Fripp (Oct 29, 2022)

leviathan can be parried even though it has a blue flash yall know anything about that.


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 29, 2022)

I never have to parry because I always strike first.


----------



## Fripp (Oct 29, 2022)

Borophagus Sarcophagus said:


> I never have to parry because I always strike first.


so you dont coin juggle then?


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 29, 2022)

Fripp said:


> so you dont coin juggle then?



Nah, I just shoot a .45


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 29, 2022)

Unfortunately I'm a bit too old and slow-reactioned to really do well with Ultrakill, it seems.

But this is a game where pinging bullets off a coin and punching shotgun pellets as they're being fired is the norm.  So parrying Leviathan is not a surprise to me.


----------



## Fripp (Oct 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Unfortunately I'm a bit too old and slow-reactioned to really do well with Ultrakill, it seems.
> 
> But this is a game where pinging bullets off a coin and punching shotgun pellets as they're being fired is the norm.  So parrying Leviathan is not a surprise to me.


well the attack has a blue flash so that means it should not be parrible yet you still can


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2022)

Ultrakill is sick


----------

